# Generic PWS.y trojan detected



## gsanch8 (Jul 27, 2007)

ibm00003.dll C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WEB FOLDER
I HAVE ERROR MESSAGES THAT KEEP KICKING ME OFF OF THE INTERNET.
I get the Internet explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close error. I can drag the box off the screen and continue until I get a ibm00003.dll message that shuts the internet down. .
Somebody please help!!
I'm running a:
Compaq ARMADA M700
Microsoft Windows XP Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 1
Intel Pentium lll processor
746 MHz
256 MB of RAM
I RAN A HIJACK THIS SCAN AND HERE ARE THE RESULTS
HILogfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:23:49 PM, on 9/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\atievxx.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\BellSouthWCC\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsys.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\3.bin\mwsoemon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1177652715\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dwwin.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Gene\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hometab.bellsouth.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\3.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe,
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\3.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BellSouthWCC_McciTrayApp] C:\Program Files\BellSouthWCC\McciTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [windll] "C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\3.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\3.bin\MWSBAR.DLL,S
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1177652715\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [userinit] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZKxdm021YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F070173} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F070173} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'rsvp322.dll' missing
O16 - DPF: {7FC1B346-83E6-4774-8D20-1A6B09B0E737} (Windows Live Photo Upload Control) - http://gsanch8.spaces.live.com/PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe" /ServiceStart (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tablet.exe

Thank You for taking the time to look it over.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Download the Trial version of *Superantispyware Pro (SAS)*: 
http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispyware.html?rid=3132

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
· It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
· Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
· Click the Scanning Control tab.
· Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o Close browsers before scanning
o Scan for tracking cookies
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o Please leave the others unchecked.
o Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
· On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
· On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
· On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
· Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
· After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
· Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
· It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
· To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
· Click close and close again to exit the program.
· Please paste that information here for me with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## gsanch8 (Jul 27, 2007)

I tried the download a couple times but I kept getting.
Corrupt Installation Detected check source media or re-download.
I also tried a suggestion earlier that said to delete a particular file in the HiJack This results log. Can't remember the exact name of the file it was an 02 something.
But since I haven't had the error messages as of yet. I find it hard to believe that it would be that simple however I would be more than glad if it was. I wonder why the SuperAntispyware download failed. Got any suggestions.
Thank you so kindly for the help. If you got anything else please by all means let me know.
Thanks again.


----------



## gsanch8 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, it was the
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
And still by now I would have already gotten a message of the IE has encountered a problem and needs to close. Do you thing this was my problem? I also get a application failure message which I haven't gotten yet either.


----------



## gsanch8 (Jul 27, 2007)

Okay, scratch that it's back again. So I am definitely open to suggestions. shhhhhwwwwww


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

We still have more to do.

Download *ComboFix* to your Desktop.

Reboot to Safe mode:

Restart your computer and begin tapping the F8 key on your keyboard just before Windows starts to load. If done properly a Windows Advanced Options menu will appear. Select the Safe Mode option and press Enter.

Perform the following actions in *Safe Mode*.

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it will produce a log for you. Post that log and a new *HijackThis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running as that may cause it to stall*


----------



## gsanch8 (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I tried to download the Combofix but its telling me that some of the installation files were currupt. I really do appreciate your help if you got anything else I would love to try it.
Maybe we'll finally find somthing that will work. If I just wipe out this windows program and download another will that cure it or is there still a possibility that it will still be in the system. 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Let's see if we have any luck with these........

Download and install *AVG Anti-Spyware v7.5* 

After download, double click on the file to launch the install process. 
Choose a language, click "*OK*" and then click "*Next*". 
Read the "_License Agreement_" and click "*I Agree*". 
Accept default installation path: C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5, click "*Next*", then click "*Install*". 
After setup completes, click "*Finish*" to start the program automatically or launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double-clicking its icon on your desktop or in the system tray. 
The main "*Status*" menu will appear. Select "_Change state_" to inactivate '*Resident Shield*' and '*Automatic Updates*'. _As AVG Anti-Spyware may interfere with some of our other fixes, we are temporarily disabling its active protection features until your system is clean, then you can re-enable them._ 
Then right click on AVG Anti-Spyware in the system tray and *uncheck* "*Start with Windows*". 
Connect to the Internet, go back to AVG Anti-Spyware, select the "*Update*" button and click "*Start update*". 
Wait until you see the "_Update successful_" message. If you are having problems with the updater, manually download and update with the AVG Anti-Spyware Full database installer. 
Exit AVG Anti-Spyware when done - *DO NOT perform a scan yet*.
*Reboot your computer in SAFE MODE* using the *F8* method. To do this, restart your computer and after hearing your computer beep once during startup (but before the Windows icon appears) press the F8 key repeatedly. A menu will appear with several options. Use the arrow keys to navigate and select the option to run Windows in "Safe Mode". _(Note: When run in safe mode, sometimes the GUI is larger than the screen and the buttons at the bottom are partly or completely hidden, making them inaccessible for doing a scan. If this happens press Alt + Spacebar. A menu will come open, make sure you select maximize then run the scan. If that does not help, then you may have to run your scan in normal mode and advise your helper afterwards.)_

*Scan with AVG Anti-Spyware as follows*:
Click on the "*Scanner*" button and choose the "*Settings*" tab.

Under "*How to act?*", click on "*Recommended actions*" and choose "*Quarantine*" to set default action for detected malware. 
Under "*How to Scan? *", "*Possibly unwanted software*", and *What to Scan?*" leave all the default settings. 
Under "*Reports*" select "*Do not automatically generate reports*". 
Click the "*Scan*" tab to return to scanning options. 
Click "*Complete System Scan*" to start. 
When the scan has finished, it should automatically be set to *Quarantine*--if not click on _Recommended Action_ and set it there. 
You will also be presented with a list of infected objects found. Click "*Apply all actions*" to place the files in Quarantine.
_*IMPORTANT!* Do not save the report before you have clicked the :*Apply all actions* button. If you do, the log that is created will indicate "*No action taken*", making it more difficult to interpret the report. So be sure you save it only AFTER clicking the "Apply all actions" button._
Click on "*Save Report*" to view all completed scans. Click on the most recent scan you just performed and select "*Save report as*" - the default file name will be in date/time format as follows: *Report-Scan-20060620-142816.txt*. Save to your desktop. A copy of each report will also be saved in C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\Reports\ 
Exit AVG Anti-Spyware when done, reboot normally and post the log report in your next response.
_Note: Close all open windows, programs, and *DO NOT USE the computer while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning*. Doing so can hamper AVG Anti-Spyware's ability to clean properly and may result in reinfection._

_AVG Anti-Spyware is free for 30 days and all the extensions of the full version will be activated. After the 30 day trial, active protection extensions will be deactivated and the program will turn into a feature-limited freeware version that you can continue to use as an on-demand scanner or you may purchase a license to use the full version. We are installing AVG Anti-Spyware with its real-time protection disabled. Once your system is clean you may re-enable it so you can continue using this feature for the remainder of the trial period._

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
You need to use IE to run this scan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## gsanch8 (Jul 27, 2007)

I tried to download the AVG Anti-spyware v7.5 but I kept getting a window saying that "The installer you are trying to use is currupted or incomplete. This could be the result of a damaged disk, a failed download or a virus."
It's enough to make a grown man cry. HEHE Not really but it is gettting really discouraging. I just don't understand why it won't let these downloads in. I'm willing to try anything so please don't give up on me yet. If you got anything else I'll be glad to try it all. 
Thanks again for your continual support.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay post a new Hijack This log and we'll see what we can start removing rather than scanning


----------



## gsanch8 (Jul 27, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:06:35 PM, on 9/13/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\atievxx.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\BellSouthWCC\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsys.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\3.bin\mwsoemon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1177652715\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dwwin.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Gene\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hometab.bellsouth.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\3.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe,
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\3.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BellSouthWCC_McciTrayApp] C:\Program Files\BellSouthWCC\McciTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [windll] "C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\3.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\3.bin\MWSBAR.DLL,S
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1177652715\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [userinit] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZKxdm021YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F070173} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F070173} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'rsvp322.dll' missing
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F07017316} - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {7FC1B346-83E6-4774-8D20-1A6B09B0E737} (Windows Live Photo Upload Control) - http://gsanch8.spaces.live.com/PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe" /ServiceStart (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tablet.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

1. Please *download* *The Avenger* by Swandog46 to your *Desktop*.
Click on Avenger.zip to open the file
Extract *avenger.exe* to your desktop

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsys.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe
> 
> ...


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply.

Rescan with Hijack This, close all browser windows except Hijack This, put a checkmark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\3.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL

F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe,

O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\3.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL

O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\3.bin\MWSBAR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [windll] "C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsys.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\3.bin\mwsoemon.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\3.bin\MWSBAR.DLL,S

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [userinit] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbar...p=ZKxdm021YYUS*

Reboot and post another Hijack This log please.


----------



## gsanch8 (Jul 27, 2007)

I think it's getting hopeless. I tried to work the Avenger file but it's giving me an "Error reading the file" message.
I think what ever has corrupted my system has also broken down ever route possible to fix it. 
The Avenger downloaded and looked as if it went through fine but it won't function on command. 
THanks for your time, I'm willing to try anything but there may not be any solutions left. hehe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Were you including the words "Files to delete" and "Folders to delete"?


----------

